# Washing Ob



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I am new to the forum and a new OB owner as of June (08 31RQS) and I have seen a few different washing related threads. I was hoping to post one that may answer a few of my questions.

How often is it recommended to wash the OB? Is it a matter of preference, just when you see dirt, ...?
If you wash, do you wax after? If no, how often do you wax?
What solution do you use for washing (mixture rate)?
If you have tough spots or black streaks, do you use something different (mixture rate again







)?

Thanks for your help


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I try to wash it a few times a year. It could use it more often but I really don't like doing it. I wax it twice a year -- once in the spring and again in the fall. It's too hot here in the summer to do it. I use a basic RV type liquid soap you can get at RV stores and probably WalMart. I also use the black streak remover from WalMart. Some people will get different stuff to wash and condition the roof. I haven't done that yet but planning to once it cools down a bit.

You know your first post should have been about something more exciting like camping.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

First of all, WELCOME to Outbackers!









Second, that's a great TT!









I try to wash mine whenever it gets dirty. Wax? A couple times a year. One note: that 31RQS is one big sucker to hand wax!

Mark


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with campmp. Wash as needed but definitely wax before the first use in the spring and before putting away for the season in the fall.

I use a car wash liquid to wash and if I have any really bad spots, like streaks, I use "Greased Lightning". When I use the Greased Lightning however; I always wax where I used it because it tends to clean off the wax.

A lot of people don't do anything to the roof but I like to wash it (same stuff as I use on the sides plus a little ajax and Greased Lightning as needed) and then put some roof protectant on it. I do that once a year before I put it away. Like I said a lot of people don't do anything to the roof and I guess from what I have read that that is OK but it drives me nuts to just let it go.

Oh, I use "Protectall" for the wax. God's gift to people that hate to wax. Wipe on, wipe off. You don't even let it dry and it truly works in my opinion. I think Protectall also makes the roof stuff.

For the awning there is a magic formula in this thread 
All that aside, get out there and use it to get it dirty first. Enjoy!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback!!!!

I try to wash my trailer after every trip....the bugs that get on the front come off much easier when they are fresh. I also try to wash the roof once a month or so....some of the black streaks are caused by the dirt on the roof running down the sides of the trailer.

I used Turtle Wash/Wax or what every Sam's Club or Walmart has on the shelf when I need it. I do try and wax at least once a year, twice is better but the 5th wheel is 34' long, 12' tall, and 8' wide....it is A LOT of waxing!!!! I use NuFinish, very easy to put it on and take off.

The black streak remover that Walmart sells does a great job on the streaks I do get but if you have a good coat of wax they come off a lot easier!

Gary


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

After each week-long trip I do clean the sides, front and back, paying particular attention to scrubbing the bugs off the front. Then I wax the front (ProtectAll); this takes 10 minutes, max.

I clean and wax the whole vehicle in the Fall and Spring.

For the roof I do a Spring and Fall on-the-roof inspection (or after going to a campground with low-hanging branches). In the fall I use the ProtectAll cleaner/treatment for the roof with a sponge mop.

Ed


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

All - thanks for the replies. I am going to have to see about the roof. I am 250#, so I am thinking to stay off. The wife definitely won't get up there, so it might be time to get the 10yr old up there and make him start earning a few more bucks!!!!!









As for usage, my wife had trips planned before we even purchased it. I believe we are going on camping trip #6 this weekend. They are nothing like some of the trips I see people taking (4500 miles!!!!!). the most we have gone is about 400 miles, and that is more than enough









thanks again.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

303 Aerospace Protectant 
http://www.303products.com/main.php?infopage=protectant The only thing approved by THOR Industries Inc


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wash usually before and after a trip. I use a good car soap and a soft car washing brush on a extension pole. I will wax using NuFinish, once at the start of the season and at winterizing. I just found that The Magic Eraser works fantastic for removing bugs after a trip and does not remove the wax. The camper works just as good clean or dirty but I cannot leave with a dirty trailer or truck.

John


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

I wash twice at least and wax after using purple power or simple green for the wash and eagle one "wax as you dry" for the wax. It's the best waxing I found so far just spray on and wipe off.







It takes any streaks or matter off that the wash didn't get.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to the group. I normally wash the OB every couple months or so, or if we are camping I will wash it soon after the trip. Also depending the weather and if we are getting crummy weather the OB gets dirtier. I use a RV wash and wax stuff, or I use automotive washing soap as long as it is compatible with fiberglass. A lot of soaps for boats can be used as well. For the tires I use the 303 Protectant for resist the harmful UV rays, and the roof is cleaned every 6 months with a mild laundry detergent such as Ivory Snow. No petroleum additives in it and it works quite well on the rubber membrane. Plus, it is 1/4 the price of roof cleaning stuff from the RV dealership. For the outside after washing, I use NuFinish polish which is easy to use and leaves a nice shine to the surface. For the black streaks, I use Simple Green and a brush and they come off pretty good.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hurray, another 31RQS! We picked up our 2008 over Memorial Day Weekend. I have yet to wash it! I bought the soap, etc., but every time I look at how much there is to wash, the bottle and bucket end up back in the garage! Let me know when you get it done and tell me how long it took.

Like campmg, I don't really want to be out in 110F heat washing the OB. I did buy a cover, but I wanted to wash it first. I guess I will have to get on it.

Welcome to the group! I think I have moved from Newbie to Semi-Newbie!

Good luck.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME!

So nice you found this wonderful forum. We are rather new to this too, and I must tell you, this is the nicest bunch of people here that offer ton's of experience, and helpful answers. I visit most everyday just to see what I might learn.

My DH (Dear Husband) just washed ours last weekend when we got back from Branson. We just got ours about 6 weeks ago, so it was the first wash that he has given it. He used a liquid car wash, and a dust mop (larger head then a reg. mop) to get the front and the sides. We will wait until the fall to wax - too hot in the summer to undertake that.

Hope to hear about all your camping travels soon.

Heidi


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Spaulding


















AND Congrats on your 31rqs! 

We've had our 28krs for a year now and it is definitely due for its first wax job...








We wash it before and after every trip, just cause it looks purdier when it's clean









BTW, What area are you located in??

Happy Camping,


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good question. Just got my 32BHDS and i can tell you im not looking forward to waxing it.. UGH. My wife rells me im so a*al about stuff that she will be surprised if im not out there washing waxing and tinkering with it all the time. my OB waxing will get done twice a year. i think thats enough.

Good Luck!
DT


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to welcome you to the best forum in town. Your question has been answered by several replies- this happens all the time. All the answers are a big reason I like this forum so much. So, ask any question you want - sit back and read all the suggestions, then GO CAMPING!!! Enjoy your new camper, post often + try to take pictures to share with us - your new extended family


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

As long term boaters, and used to fiberglass being abused by salt water... we wash with a boat soap that won't remove the wax. For waxing, we use a fiberglas polish with Teflon. As long as you don't use a strong soap, the wax may last up to two years. It goes on easy as long as the OB is nice and clean. Boy, it sure is big!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Spaulding said:


> How often is it recommended to wash the OB? Is it a matter of preference, just when you see dirt, ...?
> If you wash, do you wax after? If no, how often do you wax?
> What solution do you use for washing (mixture rate)?
> If you have tough spots or black streaks, do you use something different (mixture rate again
> ...


1.) I wash my 26RKS when it's dirty enough for me to be too embarrassed to be seen with it!

2.) I've had it since June '06 and still haven't waxed it. But when I do, I'll use a liquid, wipe on, wipe off wax, I prefer a product called Z-Best.

3.) I use a car wash soap made by Mequiars (I'm a member of a car club and I end up winning a ton of "car lotions & potions" at their raffles). I have a bristle brush that extends to 8 feet long, which has a compartment to fill with the aforementioned soap, and then is automatically dispensed at the flick of a switch with the garden hose attached to it. I've also used a pressure washer. But be careful - I used a too powerful spray and removed some of the decals - the front cap of the unit became a "back" instead of "Outback". Fortunately I was scheduled to receive (under warranty) a new front cap due to the fiberglass buckling, so it proudly proclaims it's an "Outback" again. As for soap to water ratio in a bucket, just follow the instructions on the soap container.

4.) I have some of that Wal*Mart black streak remover from my previous TT, but as of now, a year later, I've never had to use the stuff on my Outback.

5.) WD-40 can also be used to remove nasty stains, spots, marks, bugs, etc., but I would recommend washing and waxing the area after WD-40 application - which will remove wax.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome!

Ask lots and ask often, lots of helpful people with great ideas!

Now about the trailer, the best way is to find some local kid that wants to make some cash, grab a comfortable chair, scope out some shad and supervise!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> Now about the trailer, the best way is to find some local kid that wants to make some cash, grab a comfortable chair, scope out some shad and supervise!!
> 
> Steve


Or get your kids to did it









Don


----------

